# Check Out My New Hive Stands



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Let me first say for us small hobby types that two concrete blocks alone make a great hive stand. Butt.. check out the new hive stands I made from 2x8 treated lumber on top of two concrete blocks! Room for three hives each or two if ya want to work all from the sides.

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/mds112/Bee%20Hive%20Stands/


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job .. Do you have the measurement?


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Each of these stands is made of 2 2x4 treated lumber. 

Cut two pieces off each board measuring 11" to be used for the joists. You should be left with two longer pieces and 4 11" cuts. 

Nail them together and space the center joists about 2' from the ends. They should fit fine on standard concrete blocks which are 16" long. I dug the concrete blocks into the ground to level them from side to side and put a slight tilt on the front so water can run off.

You will notice in the photo that I had to scab on a couple boards inside because at first I cut the joist 13" and they barely fit on the concrete block so rather than take them apart I just made the base of the stand narrower. 

Treated lumber will warp over time with weight on it so the joists are necessary. The 2x4 built this way will support the weight so I did not use 2x6s. 

I like to have access to the sides of my hives so I plan on using only two hives per stand. They will hold three. Will probably put more than two nucs on each stand because they are easier to work with. Now I have a place to put boxes and tops on rather than laying them on the ground when I break open a hive.

I've heard of people putting this treated stands directly on the ground rather than concrete blocks. I like to have mine up a little so the grass can grow taller before I have to cut it.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been making my stand like that for several years but i use 2x6 and i put at least 5 hives on each one


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I like them, I'll be building some soon..  Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

pom51 said:


> I have been making my stand like that for several years but i use 2x6 and i put at least 5 hives on each one


2x6 would be stronger. I'm placing most of the weight over the concrete block and going with no more than three on a stand so I figured 2x4's will work fine. I've seen a lot of 8x8 decks built with 2x6 joists which hold several hundred pounds of people on them. If mine, using 2x4's, sag I can always add a couple of legs. 

Easy to relocate these also as there are no posts set in concrete. By the way, for those who are setting posts in concrete, drill a 1/2" whole through them and run a short piece of rebar through the post before you pour the concrete in. Will make them less likely to move back and fourth as well as harder then heck to pull out of the ground without bringing the concrete with them. Neat trick that works good for mailbox posts also, lol.


----------

